# Cooking with Tofu



## cmarchibald (Apr 11, 2010)

Does anyone have any good suggestions for cooking with tofu?  I am trying to use more tofu as a meat substitute for several reasons.  I've got several stir fry dishes that I really like and work well for me now (though I'll happily take suggestions for more!!).  But apart from stir fry, how do you cook / eat tofu?


----------



## Selkie (Apr 11, 2010)

I just lightly fry firm tofu that has been cut into strips until all of the outside is golden and slightly more firm, and then thoroughly drain it on paper towels. For me, it makes a nice chicken substitute in many non-oriental dishes.

You may or may not have also considered another, and more traditional meat substitute, mushrooms.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 11, 2010)

Being a vegetarian,  I eat quite a bit of tofu.  My favorite is fried tofu used in a stirfry with vegatables.  Fried tofu has the most appealing texture for me ( although it might not be the healthiest way to prepare the tofu).  The fried tofu is also easier to work with because it is more durable ( doesnt break apart as easily)

Non fried tofu, could be used with vegetables also.  It has more of a soft, jello-like consistency.  I usually add the tofu towards the end, since the more u work with unfried tofu, the more likely it is to break up.

Ill also add the unfried tofu in soups such as hot and sour, or an asian vegetable-like soup.

one misconception, in my opinion, is that tofu has no taste and basically tastes like whatever you cook it in.  I agree that it absorbs the sauce its cooked in, but tofu does have a taste to it which wont be totally masked, so if u dont like the taste ( or at least cant put u with the taste of tofu), u may be disappointed in the final result.

Years ago, i also had a recipe to make ' tofu croutons'.   it was kind of a ' shake and bake" recipe.  placing tofu cubes in a bag filled with salt and spice mixture.  coating the tofu, then baking at a low temp.  it was more of a snack food than anything else.  If i find the recipe, ill post it .

larry


----------



## GB (Apr 11, 2010)

I am watching this thread with great interest as I would like to incorporate more tofu into our meals.


----------



## vyapti (Apr 12, 2010)

This thread had some ideas:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f126/tofu-what-to-do-63257.html

My blog has plenty of tofu ideas:  My Veggie Kitchen, Tofu


----------



## cmarchibald (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks everybody!  This is a really great start for me.  I appreciate the links, vyapti. 

Larry, I also usually fry my tofu and agree with you that it's easier to work with that way.  However I am also cognizant of the fact that drowning my tofu in oil is "not the healthiest way" to prepare it.    I am very intrigued with your tofu crouton idea, would love the recipe if you find it.

One issue I have is that I am in Kuwait and tofu is very hard to get.  There is only one grocery store chain that sells it and not all their stores carry it.  Also you can't get extra firm tofu, all they have is long-life soft and sort-of-firm tofu that isn't even refrigerated...they keep it on the aisle with all the Asian noodles and sauces.  I keep it in the fridge at home and that seems to firm it up a bit, but it's still very crumbly and difficult to cook with.

Do you always put it "in" something else (like a stir-fry) or do you ever just cook it like a chicken breast and eat it that way?  I'm curious, if you do, how you prepare it?  How well does it bake?  Any ideas on seasonings you recommend?  It's very easy for me to get spices here and I have been experimenting with that a fair amount.


----------



## cmarchibald (Apr 12, 2010)

vyapti said:


> This thread had some ideas:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f126/tofu-what-to-do-63257.html
> 
> My blog has plenty of tofu ideas:  My Veggie Kitchen, Tofu


Wow.....lots of yummy looking ideas there!  I'm still very very new to cooking with tofu and my choices here are very limited, but you've given me some great ideas and I can't wait to try a few of these recipes.  Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## A cup of tea (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks cmarchibald for bringing this up. I've started to eat more and more veggie stuff and need to expand my food repertoire a bit, as I tend to make the same dishes all the time! And tofu is something I really would like to use when I'm cooking. 

I'm also not too keen on stir fries, but really like your blog vyapti, loads of great ideas. Thankyou.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 14, 2010)

I read somewhere that if you freeze tofu, then defrost it, it changes the consistency to a more meaty/ chewy texture.  I never tried it, so i cant say that this info is accurate

Also, I agree, frying tofu is definitely not the healthiest way to go.  I find most peoples objections to tofu is its jello-like consistency.  Me, i like all ways fried, fresh, firm, silk...  The consistency is just another variable i get to work with.  

Ill keep looking for the tofu crouton recipe, im sure i have it somewhere


----------



## Claire (Apr 25, 2010)

I was introduced to tofu when I lived in Hawaii.  As many said, I didn't like it more because of its texture than flavor, as it wasn't all that flavorful.  I sure wouldn't consider it to be a meat substitute.  Many years later my mom had to give up meat and used it a bit.  But the only time I truly liked it a neighbor in Hawaii who was a cook sliced it into noodle-like pieces and put it into his hot & sour soup.    I've often wondered, though, if you puree it in a food processor, could  you use it as a thickener?  Or does it break down?


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 25, 2010)

I was a vegetarian for many years and the one thing I couldn't eat was.....tofu!  I have a problem with textures and no matter how I made it I couldn't eat it.

Then I worked in a camp as special diets cook and I had 15 vegetarians on staff as well as weekly campers.  I learned to do some interesting things with tofu for them.

1.  We marinated it in a vegan soy sauce called "Bragg's" (great stuff but hard to find - any type that you will eat is good) or in a lemon juice/veggie broth/garlic mixture and fried it.

2.  I made a tofu fried rice with cooked white or brown rice (whatever was on hand), onion, bell peppers, cubed tofu, dried herbs, a little soy sauce and veggie broth.  This was a huge hit and great when I was running short on time.

3.  I "ground it up" so it looked like cheese curds, made a simple tomato sauce and added the tofu.  I served this over noodles and it was also a hit.

My DH makes a breakfast shake with tofu, banana, pineapple and soy or almond milk.  He often adds coconut to it as well.

Hope that helps!

PS  While preparing all these things and needing to taste them I came to love tofu and now, while I need some meat in my diet (I went anemic and they found I needed meet protien) I still incorporate as much vegetarian food into my diet as I can.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 25, 2010)

larry_stewart said:


> Ill keep looking for the tofu crouton recipe, im sure i have it somewhere



I will certainly look forward to that because DH can't have regular croutons and I haven't had much luck with gluten free ones.  Even if your recipe uses flour, I can probably adapt it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 25, 2010)

Here's a recent thread started about the same time as this one where I (& others) posted a bunch of great tofu ideas:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/give-me-your-best-tofu-stir-fry-recipe-64043.html


----------



## frozenstar (Apr 25, 2010)

Been thinking of a diet meal starting this week. The listings here of Tofu recipes looks like a very good way to start...  Thanks guys!


----------



## ToFuu (May 23, 2010)

Hey, I live in Kuwait too and I'm wondering is the chain called The Sultan Centre? Because I am looking for Tofu and I am wondering which one you got it from.


----------



## g8g8 (Jul 11, 2010)

I cook tofu with shrimps. It's also very good.


----------

